# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Kaupunkipyörät Helsingissä eli Alepa-fillarit

## 339-DF

Onkos niin, että näistä on keskusteltu lähinnä vain niitä koskevien lehdistötiedotteiden yhteydessä tuolla uutispuolella, kun oma ketju näyttäisi puuttuvan kokonaan?

Joka tapauksessa HS kertoo tänään kahden artikkelin voimin (http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005224196.html ja http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005225199.html), että käyttäjille kolahtaa sähköpostiin 89 euron laskuja, kun järjestelmä ei tunnista palautettua pyörää. Kommenttiosiossa lukijat kertovat kaikenlaisista muista onglemista, joita pyörien käyttöön on liittynyt ja niitä tuntuu riittävän. Joku oli palauttanut pyörän ihan nätisti ja fillari oli kuitannut itsensä palautetuksi, mutta järjestelmä oli silti väittänyt, että pyörää ei ole palautettu ja seuraavaan viiteen päivään ei sitten saanut uutta pyörää käyttöön. Sellainen yllätys ei ole kovin kiva, jos on kuvitellut että matka asemalle taittuu fillarilla viidessä minuutissa ja sitten sitä fillaria ei saakaan.

Itse en ole rohkaistunut testaamaan, sillä olen saanut systeemistä niin hankalan kuvan. Pitäisi rekisteröityä sinne sun tänne ja maksaa jonnekin jotain ja niin edelleen.

Kertokaahan te Alepa-fillareita käyttävät, kuinka helppo noita on käyttää ja ovatko nuo käyttöön liittyvät ongelmat ja sakkomaksut todellinen ongelma vaiko aidosti yksittäistapauksia?

----------


## Koge

Olen ollut käyttäjänä alusta asti ja ainoastaan kerran ollut ongelmia palautuksen kanssa, kun teline ei ole rekisteröinyt palautusta heti. Kunhan malttaa seurata pyörän näytöltä ja äänimerkeistä, että palautus on onnistunut niin ongelmia ei pitäisi tulla. Yleisesti ottaen käyttö on simppeliä, kunhan sen suoraviivaisen rekisteröinnin on kerran tehnyt ja pyörän saa käyttöön matkakortin ja PIN-koodin yhdistelmällä. 25  rajattomasta määrästä puolen tunnin matkoja kesäkauden aikana on mielestäni pilkkahinta.

----------


## JP12

Hyvinkin reilusti on tullut kaupunkipyöriä edellisen ja tämän vuoden aikana käytettyä, ja kokemukseni ovat yksinomaan positiivisia. En tiedä, mistä aloittaja on saanut hankalan kuvan systeemin käytöstä, sillä omasta mielestäni ainakin kyseessä on oikein helppokäyttöinen järjestelmä. Rekisteröidyt netissä, maksat valitsemasi kausimaksun (käytännössä helsinkiläiselle koko kausi 25 euroa, lyhyemmät lienevät lähinnä turistien käytössä), saat pyöräilijätunnuksen sekä pin-koodin ja haet fillarin. Halutessasi voit rekisteröidä matkakorttisi järjestelmään, jolloin ei tarvitse muistella pyöräilijätunnusta. 

Uskon, että nämä ongelmat palauttamattomien fillareiden ja veloitusten kanssa ovat johtuneet siitä, että käyttäjä ei ole jäänyt odottamaan palautuksen vahvistavaa äänimerkkiä ja tekstiä, eikä siten ole huomannut sitä, ettei palautus ole onnistunut. 

--

Toisessa keskustelussa taisi olla puhetta siitä, voiko luottotiedoton käyttää kaupunkipyöriä. Kokeilun vuoksi vaihdoin korttini järjestelmässä Mastercardista ns. leikki-Visaan eli Visa Electroniin, ja hyvin on toiminut  veloitukset ovat lähteneet kuten debitiltä tai creditiltä.

----------


## Max

Olen nyt muutaman kerran käyttänyt kaupunkipyörää Pasilan ja Kuusitien välillä. Hieno systeemi, mutta ainakin minun liikkumisaikoinani nuo asemat ovat olleet huolestuttavan tyhjiä. Aamulla Pasilasta sain pyörän, kun sinne juuri tuotiin autolla uusia, ja iltapäivällä Kuusitieltä sain ainoan pyörän, joka oli palautettu sinne n 5 s aikaisemmin. Myös päivän aikana näin aseman siellä olevan tyhjänä.

Yksi juttu, mitä kaipaisin, olisi että reittiopas ottaisi myös kaupunkipyörän huomioon vaihtoehtona matkaa suunniteltaessa.

----------


## mv

> Yksi juttu, mitä kaipaisin, olisi että reittiopas ottaisi myös kaupunkipyörän huomioon vaihtoehtona matkaa suunniteltaessa.


Kyllä se osaa ottaa huomioon, mutta jostain syystä ei oletuksena. Pitää painaa "Tarkenna" ja laittaa pyörän symboli "päälle".

Oletus:


Päällä:


Reittiehdotus:

----------


## j-lu

Kausari on, satunnaisesti käytän. Tänä kesänä ongelmia on nähdäkseni ollut sen vuoksi, että systeemi laajeni, eikä alkuun ole ollut riittävästi kokemusta asemien käyttöasteista. Asemia on ollut poikkeuksellisen paljon tyhjänä ja täynnä, ja täydet asemat ovat aiheuttaneet ongelmia pyörien palautuksissa. Täydelle asemalle pystyy palauttamaan pyörän, mutta se on vähän vaikeampaa, eikä järjestelmäkään ole näissä tapauksissa ilmeisesti toiminut niin kuin sinisen vaunun vessa.

Eiköhän tilanne kesän aikana parane jo yksistään siksi, että kerääntyneen käyttöinformaation myötä asemia opitaan tasaamaan paremmin. En tosin ole ihan vakuuttunut, että tasauksen työntekijä- ja automäärä on riittävä nykylaajuisen järjestelmän tarpeisiin. Mutta katsellaan.

----------


## Max

Kiitos, mv!

Tänä aamuna n 7:30 ei Pasilaan tullessani siellä ollut yhtään pyörää jäljellä. Kävelin Länsi-Pasilaan ja sain pyörän sieltä. Puoli kymmenen piti lähteä Kuusitieltä käväisemään Taka-Töölössä, ja Kuusitien pyöräasema oli tyhjä, samoin Jalavatie. Juoksuksi meni.

----------


## kuukanko

Minä olen alkanut katsoa kännykällä ennen kaupunkipyöräasemalle menoa, ettei se ole tyhjä. Eipä ole sitten vastassa ikävää yllätystä.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> --
> 
> Toisessa keskustelussa taisi olla puhetta siitä, voiko luottotiedoton käyttää kaupunkipyöriä. Kokeilun vuoksi vaihdoin korttini järjestelmässä Mastercardista ns. leikki-Visaan eli Visa Electroniin, ja hyvin on toiminut  veloitukset ovat lähteneet kuten debitiltä tai creditiltä.


Osallistuin itse juuri tuohon aiempaan keskusteluun. Tästä CityBiken vastauksesta voidaan tulkita että ilman jonkinlaista toimivaa maksukorttia kaupunkipyöriä ei voi käyttää. Ilmeisesti sitten oletetaan tätä palvelua suunniteltaessa että kaikilla, maksuhäiriöisilläkin, on jonkinlainen toimiva kortti. Toisaalta palvelu toimii vastauksen mukaan määrätyillä korteilla, ei kaikilla.


_Hei,


mikäli asiakkaalla on kortti joka käy palvelussamme ei palvelun käyttöönottoon liity mitään ongelmia.



Ystävällisin terveisin,

CityBike Finland Oy Asiakaspalvelu

puh. 09 425 788 10
contact@citybikefinland.fi

_

----------


## iiko

Samalla kun tämä kaupunkipyörätoiminta on laajentunut, niin minusta olisi aiheellista myös tähdentää tälle lainaajaporukalle myös liikennesääntöjen merkitystä. Nyt tuntuu siltä, että koko ajan saa väistellä näitä Alepa-ohjuksia jalkakäytävillä. Vai pitääkö odottaa sitä, että jotain sattuu?

----------


## Salomaa

Mm tuosta syystä en ole koskaan ollut innoissani polkupyöräuskovaisuudesta. Polkupyöräily itsessään on myönteinen asia, mutta kun huomattava osa pyöräilijöistä ajaa omien sääntöjen mukaan, niin se tekee myös pyöräilyn kielteiseksi asiaksi. Otso Kivekkään tieteelliset analyysit kypärättömyysturvallisuudesta eivät paranna asiaa.

----------


## j-lu

Pyörillä ajo jalkakäytävillä on iso ongelma Helsingissä, eikä se liity ainoastaan kaupunkipyöriin. Suurimmaksi osaksi kyse on pyöräilykulttuurin puutteesta, mutta myös puutteellisesta infrasta tai infran puutteellisista merkinnöistä. Autoille on viittoja jokaisella kadulla ja risteyksessä, mistä pääsee keskustaan, mistä satamiin, mistä ulosmenoväylille jne, mutta pyöräillessä pitää enimmäkseen tietää, mistä reitit menevät, mistä pääsee mihinkin. Karkeasti ottaen jalkakäytävillä polkevat ne, jotka eivät uskalla ajaa ajoradalla, ja jotka eivät tiedä, että lähellä kulkee pyörätie.




> Otso Kivekkään tieteelliset analyysit kypärättömyysturvallisuudesta eivät paranna asiaa.


En tiedä mihin tarkalleen ottaen viittaat, mutta koska tiedän henkilön, tiedän myös, että hän on oikeassa puhuessaan tai kirjoittaessaan pyöräilykypärästä. Pyöräilykypärä on ihan yhtä perusteltu kuin autoilu- tai kävelykypärä. Varmasti ehkäisee jonkun vakavan loukkaantumisen tai kuoleman, mutta silti a) hätävarjelun liioittelua, b) pakko tutkitusti vähentää pyöräilyä ja kokonaisuutta katsoen se on huonompi vaihtoehto kuin pari päävammaa onnettomuuksissa ja c) ei kuulu valtiolle pakottaa kansalaisiaan käyttämään suojavarusteita. Vakuutusyhtiölle voi kuulua, mutta se on vakuutusyhtiön ja tässä tapauksessa pyöräilijän välinen sopimusasia, eikä liity lakiin.

----------


## hmikko

> c) ei kuulu valtiolle pakottaa kansalaisiaan käyttämään suojavarusteita.


Olen pyöräkypärän osalta samaa mieltä, mutta tuossa kohtaa on holhousyhteiskunnassamme selvästi otettu eri kanta. Mielestäni ihan syystä.

Liikennekulttuurin osalta kannattanee ottaa mallia sieltä, missä homma toimii, eli Tanskasta. Liikennesääntöjä ja pyöräilyä opetetaan koulussa. Opettaminen on tietysti kiitollisempaa hommaa silloin, kun infrastruktuuri on siinä kunnossa, että lapsille voi selvästi opettaa, miten tulee ajaa. Kuten todettua, Helsingissä tai Suomessa reitit tai välttämättä edes lain mukainen toiminta ei ole läheskään aina selviä katutasolla (katkeilevat reitit, ristiriitaiset tai puuttuvat merkit, jne.).

----------


## JP12

> Osallistuin itse juuri tuohon aiempaan keskusteluun. Tästä CityBiken vastauksesta voidaan tulkita että ilman jonkinlaista toimivaa maksukorttia kaupunkipyöriä ei voi käyttää. Ilmeisesti sitten oletetaan tätä palvelua suunniteltaessa että kaikilla, maksuhäiriöisilläkin, on jonkinlainen toimiva kortti. Toisaalta palvelu toimii vastauksen mukaan määrätyillä korteilla, ei kaikilla.


Visa Electron kuuluu peruspankkipalveluihin, joihin asiakas on maksuhäiriöstään huolimatta oikeutettu. Aiemmin näihin peruspankkipalveluihin laskettiin automaattikortti, mutta koska ne on korvattu Electronilla, kuuluu Electron siis näihin.
Palvelussa toimivat määrätyt kortit, jotka näyttäisivät olevan Visa, MC ja Amex - eli Suomessa myönnettävistä korteista kaikki (Visa Debit, Visa Credit, Visa Electron, MC Debit, MC Credit, Eurocard, Amex) paitsi Diners Club kelpaavat. Dinersiä eivät myönnä pankit, joten kaikki suomalaisten pankkien myöntävät kortit siis löytyvät kelvollisten listalta.

--

Itsekin näkisin niin Alepa-fillareiden kuin muidenkin pyörien osalta avaimena parempaan liikennekäyttäytymiseen paremman infran - moninpaikoin pyörätiet on merkitty aivan sysihuonosti, ne poukkoilevat puolelta toiselle ja katoavat välillä kokonaan. Ja niissäkin paikoissa joissa pyörätie löytyy, on se eroteltu jalankulusta useimmiten vain haalealla maaliraidalla, joten erehtyminen väärälle puolelle on valitettavan helppoa - niin jalankulkijalle kuin fillaristille. Liikenneinfrastruktuurin pitää ohjata intuitiivisesti oikeaan ja turvalliseen ratkaisuun, ja tätä nykyä tilanne Helsingissä (ainakaan kantakaupungin pyöräinfran osalta) ei todellakaan ole niin. 

Mielestäni on mielenkiintoista lukea jatkuvaa valitusta pyöräilystä ja pyöräilijöiden huonosta käytöksestä. Ongelmia varmasti löytyy, mutta ovatko ne kuitenkaan niin suuria, kuin mitä verkkokeskustelusta saattaisi joskus päätellä? Tutkimustulokset eivät ainakaan tätä tue - barometrien mukaan valtava enemmistö helsinkiläisistä kannattaa pyöräilyyn panostamista ja pyörän ja auton välisissä onnettomuustapauksissakin syyllinen on selkeästi useammin autoilija kuin pyöräilijä. Mene ja tiedä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Polkupyöräily itsessään on myönteinen asia, mutta kun huomattava osa pyöräilijöistä ajaa omien sääntöjen mukaan, niin se tekee myös pyöräilyn kielteiseksi asiaksi.


Siihen, miten pyöräilijät sääntöjä noudattaa, vaikutetaan parhaiten hyvällä pyöräinfralla. Se myös vähentää onnettomuuksia ja näin ollen vähentää kypärän tarvetta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HS: Kaupunkipyöristä syntymässä outo tilanne Espoon ja Helsingin rajalle: Kaupungista toiseen polkeva saattaa joutua vaihtamaan pyörän kesken matkan

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005339665.html

----------


## petteri

Kaupunkipyörän käytössä näyttää olevan minulla enemmän kuin pieni ongelma. Palvelua ei näet pysty ostamaan. 

Kun yritän ostaa kauden sovellus herjaa, että ei voimassa olevaa maksukorttia. Lisää maksukortti painikkeesta sellainen ilmeisesti pitäisi lisätä, mutta sivuilla ei tuollaista nappia ole. Tuotetta ei voi siis ostaa. City Biken asiakaspalvelu kertoo, että on joku ongelma, josta ilmoitettu HSL:lle, mutta myöskään asiakaspalvelun kautta palvelua ei voi maksaa.

Kuinkahan monta viikkoa tässä pitää odotella, että joku HSL:llä saa sovelluksen toimimaan?

----------


## petteri

Joku näyttää yrittäneen korjata maksusysteemiä, nyt löytyy jo vaihda maksukortti nappi, mutta sen jälkeen joudun maksukortti sivulle, johon ei pysty syöttämään kortin tietoja.

Kauden ostaminen ei siis onnistu vuoden parhaina myyntipäivinä. Aika säälittävää toimintaa.

----------


## sane

> Kaupunkipyörän käytössä näyttää olevan minulla enemmän kuin pieni ongelma. Palvelua ei näet pysty ostamaan. 
> 
> Kun yritän ostaa kauden sovellus herjaa, että ei voimassa olevaa maksukorttia. Lisää maksukortti painikkeesta sellainen ilmeisesti pitäisi lisätä, mutta sivuilla ei tuollaista nappia ole. Tuotetta ei voi siis ostaa. City Biken asiakaspalvelu kertoo, että on joku ongelma, josta ilmoitettu HSL:lle, mutta myöskään asiakaspalvelun kautta palvelua ei voi maksaa.
> 
> Kuinkahan monta viikkoa tässä pitää odotella, että joku HSL:llä saa sovelluksen toimimaan?


Antoi minulle samanlaista herjaa lauantaina. Löysin kuitenkin jostain painikkeen "lisää maksutapa", jolla sain lisättyä uuden luottokortin.
Luottokortin lisäämisen jälkeen sovellus kuitenkin ilmoitti iloisesti, ettei tili ole aktiivinen ja pyysi ottamaan yhteyttä asiakaspalveluun. Tästä huolimatta kauden lisääminen toimi, ja sain fillarin avattua.

----------


## petteri

> Antoi minulle samanlaista herjaa lauantaina. Löysin kuitenkin jostain painikkeen "lisää maksutapa", jolla sain lisättyä uuden luottokortin.
> Luottokortin lisäämisen jälkeen sovellus kuitenkin ilmoitti iloisesti, ettei tili ole aktiivinen ja pyysi ottamaan yhteyttä asiakaspalveluun. Tästä huolimatta kauden lisääminen toimi, ja sain fillarin avattua.


Täällä ei toimi vieläkään. Ensin sovellus valittaa: "No valid payments cards available. Please use the button below to change it." Alla on lisää maksukortti painike, jota painamalla tulee tyhjä maksukortti sivu eli korttia ei pysty lisäämään.

Varmaan tuolla on jotkut minun tilini parametrit sekaisin, en taida olla todellakaan ainoa, jolla systeemi tökkii. Olen lähettänyt kyllä myös lomakkeella viestiä ja soitin asiakaspalveluunkin, joka ei osannut auttaa. Rutisen sitten täällä, jos vaikka saisi pyörän käyttöön jo ennen vappua. 

Eikö HSL:llä todellakaan ole ketään, jolla on bugien metsästyskykyä ja -halua? Ketuttaa kun vielä minulla on valistunut arvaus, miten tuo bugi löytyy ja mistä yhdistelmästä se varmaan johtuu. (Taustajärjestelmään lienee mennyt jonkin ohjelmistovirheen vuoksi tililleni väärät maksu/luottokorttitiedot ja nyt maksutietojen haku kaatuu joka kerta kun niitä haetaan kun joku parametri tai tieto on väärin tai puuttuu.) Maksuongelmista löytyy mainintoja pitkältä ajalta, joten ohjelmiston suunnittelu- tai tarkistusvirhe ei ehkä ole järin uusi.

Rahaa HSL:llä lienee kyllä liikaa kun raha ei nyt kelpaa. Mutta tietoteknistä osaamista ei näytä löytyvän riittävästi.

----------


## petteri

Nyt sitten oli tullut viesti, jossa kehotettiin PINin vaihtoon. Ekalla kerralla se ei auttanut, mutta uudella yrityksellä pääsin lopulta sivulle, jolla maksukortin vaihto onnistui. Nyt siis jo pelittää. :-)

----------


## aamunkoi

Alepa on halpa, mutta HSL on halvempi... Tai ainakin tässä tapauksessa näin tuntuu olevan, kun ei tosiaan millään muotoa mene maksut perille, vaikka muualla sama kortti toimiikin...

----------


## mv

Kyllä mulla meni 2016 aktivoitu tunnari läpi ihan sukkana. Todisteena telineestä vapautettu Espoo-pyörä Käpylässä.

----------

